# Speed Tenons - Ever Use this Method?



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

We recently ran a blog concerning a tablesaw tenoning technique Chris Becksvoort is pretty fond of. It started a pretty interesting conversation in the blog comments section and I'm kind of curious as to what folks here on LJ think.

You can see the speed tenon video here.

Anyhow - some folks were concerned with the fact that fingers might be too close to the blade but I feel as though one's fingers are no closer using this technique then, for example, when ripping narrow stock with a push stick. Of course, then there's the fact that as far as I can tell, there's no way a woodworker could experience kickback using this technique, since you aren't actually cutting a solid piece off but rather, whittling away at it.

Curious as to your thoughts on this? Me? I use it all the time- but then again, I'm an experienced woodworker.

Cheers everyone!
-Ed


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ed-I have used this technique many times. If I have a bunch of tenons to do, I pull out the cast iron tenon jig, but if it is only a few, this is a faster, easier way to go.

I'm not sure I am as comfortable doing it with the stock miter gauge on my saw, but have an Incra miter gauge with a Mule Miter Gauge fence that gives me more to hang on to, and keep fingers and hands at a safer distance.

-Gerry


----------



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Gerry:

Yeah, I tend to stick to more conventional methods if I'm ganging up a whole lot of tenons but like you, I find this a great deal easier if I'm only cutting a few. Example: I was building a quick web frame for a shaker writing table the other day and just didn't feel like switching out the sawstop brake for use with a stacked dado set - I used this method and was very pleased. Saved me time when I only need to cut about six quick tenons.

That said, I do see the point some people made concerning putting this technique in the hands of someone less experienced.

Cheers,
-Ed


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use it when there are only a couple of tenons to make. I can make them before I can set up the tenon jig. I don't feel insecure doing this.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Doesn't bother me. I have done similar. Kind of like cutting a cove on a TS.

But after getting FWW mag for over 25 years, I can not imagine you guys printing an article about this. It just does not seem to pass the PC safety rules that we have today.

Good blog discussion point although.

Steve


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I would personally not do it that way, but I tend to be overly cautious with the table saw. I have a hard time convincing myself that it is safe to cut sideways on the table saw (cove cuts are another example) People do it, and sometimes they even look safe doing it, but I am not going to try. 
However, your fingers look a bit closer to the blade then I think they should be. If you were a student in my shop class you would likely be doing book work for the day. although, sometimes book work is reaad and sumarize FWW articles so it might back fire on me 
MrsN


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have done many similar things like that on the TS.


----------



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve - yeah, reminded of us of cutting cove as well.


----------



## mailee (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a dado cutter set up on one of my radial arm saws with an adjustable stop block and use that for cutting tennons, much quicker in my opinion. I then nip off the haunches on the band saw.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I've done it in the past. Don't do it anymore though. It still strikes me as an accident just waiting to happen. You can make the argument about experience, better equipment, etc making it safer. But I still don't like the odds of basically shoving your hands into the blade.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw the video and the comments posted. All the Nay sayers on the safety side of things are always going to scream safety. If it's new and different most folks are to stuck in their ways to accept it so they use the safety cop out. 
I see the method to be perfectly safe as long as the operator is: trained, intellegent, and uses common sence. No one should use a tool in a manner they are not comfortable with. So if a person isn't comfortable with this method then they simply have alternate ways to accomplish the same task.

I think if you guys arn't afraid of the "safety Police" screaming, you should publish this method. Just cavet it that it's an advanced technique that should only be performed by skilled and confident craftsman.

I honestly wish I saw the method 2 weeks earlier. I just cut 40 tenons with a dado blade and multiple passes. I might have tried this method instead if I had seen it before. Next project that needs tenons I am going to 
try it out. 
Oh if you like our responce and you publish it do we get a free subscription? LOL…


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I don't know how this is going to make me look but until about six months ago I had never made a mortise and tenon joint and when I did this is how I did it. I am not an experienced woodworker but I am intelligent and I am cautious when it comes to my appendages. To me it seems to work perfectly well and does give you a tenon in no time. Also, it must be a somewhat natural way to do it for someone without any other tool save for a tablesaw and who needs to make some tenons.
I thought I had come up with something new, HUH! I had not seen anything like it posted anywhere until now and was sure it had to be the wrong way to do it but it is the only way that I have to do them so it how I make tenons.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I would never have thought to make a tenon this way, but now, naturally, I have to go try it. No one has mentioned yet that the video says the result is "perfect", "beautiful" and "smooth". This sounds like reason enough to try it.

Would it be safer if the operator stood on the left side of the saw and pushed the workpiece away from himself?

Also, Asa says it's the fastest way he knows. Wouldn't a router table with the same setup (fence + miter gauge) be just as fast? Wouldn't that also eliminate the tendency of the tablesaw method to produce a scalloped surface?


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Well he was on a Sawstop. I wonder how even the cheeks are with this method. Also like all flip-the-stock-over methods the final accuracy of the tenons is dependent of the milling of the stock.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

LIGHT PASS IS KEY HERE, I can't believe finewoodworking would publish this technique, shame shame…BC


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've done it and find it works fine but I mostly use loose tenons. I think it's best to have some experience on a table saw before using this technique.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know about FWW adopting / blessing this technique, but it's a go in my shop. The results and safety are as good as the setup and technique.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing new about that method, but one word of warning: If the blade is spinning there is always a chance of a kickback incident. I personally have never experianced a problem using that method but would not recommend it to a green user.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

S**t I've been doing that for years, saw Norm do it lots of years ago. Works fine for a few but there are faster methods for doing production runs.
MIKE


----------



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, in the end, we're thinking of perhaps not running it in the mag. It's still online, for folks to discover, and the fact that Asa mentioned we weren't sure if it was safe enough for the 'mag will serve as a good warning to only practice this technique if you are uber-comfortable ont he tablesaw.

Anyhow, thanks very much for all the input!

Best,

-Ed


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

IMNTBHO, the only way to be 100% safe in the workshop is to unplug everything, turn out the lights, and sell all of your tools.

-Gerry


----------



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Gerry: I hear ya

It's interesting however, how woodworkers really do develop a sixth sense in the shop. How many times have you set up to make a certain type of cut on the tablesaw that perhaps, you've never done before - you're right about to turn on the power and then think to yourself: "hmmm, no. I'll just do it on the bandsaw instead"

Happens to me all the time! And I'm sure it's saved my hands on more than a few occasions!

Best,

Ed


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I generally use my RAS for making tenons and the majority of dado's, but have on occasion made similar type cuts on the TS if its just one or two needed.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ed: Right you are. Another way I have used to cut tenons is to define the shoulders on the tablesaw (as Asa did), then go to the bandsaw to whack off the cheeks. I'm lucky in that my bandsaw cuts straight as a string (well-tuned using high quality blades).

A wise man (Charles Neil) once told me: "If it doesn't feel safe, it's not" ... words to live by. I'm a hobbyist, so I can take whatever amount of time I want or need to perform any operation in the shop.

-Gerry


----------



## Gary777 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have used this method before but I am always a little uneasy about it. My preferred method for cutting tenons is to use my radial arm saw (which is locked solid at 90 degrees) with a dado head and dado guard installed, I set the stop block an can rip through tenons quickly, cleanly and accurately, I finish up on the band saw.

Personally I don't think the method in the video is safe enough for use in the magazine, is the reduced safety really worth the small amount of time it takes to set up a dado set in your table saw? Like many of the others I don't recommend this method for a green user.

Gary


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I do this all the time but I make a bunch of slices until I have a lot of thin fins then ship them away by going sideways like he does in the video. Hey, it works well and the tenons are very consistent.


----------



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

Cove cuts aren't too dangerous if you understand what the table saw wants to do, and how to prevent it. In this case its kick back. TBH a much safer and equally fast way to get more accurate results is take the time to make a tenoning jig. You can make one to fit over your fence, or make a seperate jig that fits into the miter slots in your table saw. When you use cove cuts the piece is much more likely to vibrate and is not as clean a surface as if cut traditionally, but this way seems like it can be a quick alternative.


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

For years I have been producing tenons You might like to conssider the latest method I have developed


----------

